# Beware the Dinos



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Went to the Phipps Conservatory in Pittsburgh with my family a few weeks ago to see their Christmas show which includes an indoor G scale train layout. Although its not technically a diorama I don't know of many train layouts that have Dinosaurs! Oh yeah, and did I mention it has a working volcano? 

FYI Pittsburgh's nearby Carnegie Museum of Natural History is well known for its collection of Dinosaurs skeletons.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Never a dull moment in that town. Thanks for showing these. 

Sean


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I love stuff like that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Glad you guys liked them. I really like the guy sitting on the back of the truck taking pictures of the T-Rex who is oblivious to the fact that he will soon be lunch.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks great!


----------

